# Cách Chọn Chăn Ra Gối Nệm Phù Hợp Theo Độ Tuổi



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (18/3/19)

Nội thất phòng ngủ đang ngày càng được người tiêu dùng chú trọng đầu tư, sao cho phù hợp với sở thích mà vẫn đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ hợp với độ tuổi người sử dụng cũng được quan tâm hàng đầu.

Ngoài đáp ứng được sở thích người sử dụng, chăn drap gối nệm phù hợp với từng độ tuổi cũng sẽ giúp chúng ta dễ dàng đi vào giấc ngủ và ngủ được ngon hơn. Vậy Cách Chọn Chăn Ra Gối Nệm Phù Hợp Theo Độ Tuổi phải như thế nào? Tham khảo bài viết sau đây của TATANA để biết chi tiết bạn nhé.

*Chọn chăn ra gối nệm cho trẻ em sao cho phù hợp*
Khi chọn chăn drap cho trẻ em bạn nên chọn theo sở thích của trẻ, như những hình ảnh nhân vật hoạt hình bé thích, màu sắc vui tươi, những gì liên quan đến trí tưởng tượng của bé. Những màu sắc sáng có thể giúp bé kich thích được não bộ, và hòa đồng hơn với cuộc sống xung quanh.\

_



_
_Những bộ chăn ra có hình ảnh nhân vật hoạt hình hay truyện tranh bé yêu thích sẽ là sự lựa chọn hợp lý_​
*Thanh thiếu niên nên chọn chăn ra như thế nào?*
Đây là độ tuổi bộc lộ cá tính, sở thích của mình rõ nhất, do đó khi đi mua các sản phẩm chăn drap bạn nên đi cùng hoặc nắm thật kĩ các yếu tố sở thích, cá tính, tính cách thẩm mỹ của người sử dụng.

Đối với đối tượng là thanh niên thì những ý tưởng kết hợp mang sự sáng tạo mới, một chút phá cách, tinh nghịch hay đơn giản kết hợp một chút sang trọng sẽ thích hợp và thu hút họ hơn.

Nếu đối tượng là thiếu niên hãy chọn một bộ chăn drap gối màu sắc nhẹ nhàng với nhiều tông màu khác nhau. Bạn có thể tinh ý chút trong việc chọn màu sắc: xanh, hồng hay vàng nhẹ sẽ hợp với các bé nữ và xanh nước biển đậm, hay họa tiết caro sẽ thích hợp với các bé trai hơn.

_



_
_Những mẫu chăn ra có điểm nhấn độc đáo sẽ thích hợp với độ tuổi thanh niên_​
*Độ tuổi trung niên chọn chăn drap như thế nào?*
Ngược lại với thanh thiếu niên, độ tuổi trung niên lại cần những giấc ngủ ngon hơn nhờ những sự cộng tác đắc lực từ chăn drap gối. Bởi vì ở độ tuổi này, đã xuất hiện những chứng bệnh như mất ngủ, hoặc căng thẳng thần kinh do áp lực công việc trong cuộc sống. Chính vì vậy khi chọn chăn drap cho giới trung niên cần phải ưu tiên đến những màu sắc mang tính thư thái, bình thản không nên chọn những màu sắc mang tính ảm đạm như các tông màu tối hoặc màu trầm. Những màu sắc cho giới trung niên hiện nay là màu vàng, xanh dương, xanh ngọc bích, màu hồng hoặc xanh lá cây nhạt.


_



_
_Những gam màu trung tính sẽ thích hợp với người sử dụng ở độ tuổi này_​
*Chọn chăn ra phù hợp độ tuổi cao niên*
Ở giai đoạn người cao niên, có lẽ giấc ngủ cũng khó đến nhưng cũng dễ mất đi, chỉ cần một ít tác động, họ có thể không ngủ được, đó là chưa nói đến sức khỏe suy yếu. Vì vậy nên chọn chăn drap gối nệm có màu trung tính như màu đà, màu kem, không quá nóng cũng không quá lạnh sẽ giúp không gian xung quanh yên tĩnh và thoải mái.

_



_
_Những mẫu chăn ra trơn, đơn giản cùng màu sắc trung tính sẽ là sự lựa chọn hợp lý cho những người cao niên_​
Hy vọng qua bài viết trên bạn đã có thêm những thông tin thật bổ ích để hỗ trợ việc trang trí, chuẩn bị cho gia đình những căn phòng ngủ thật đặc trưng, mang nét riêng của người sử dụng và dễ đi vào giấc ngủ.


*TATANA*​


----------

